# Gym music?



## Xytech (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi all,

Curious as to what you listen when at the gym/exercising generally. For me I'll switch off my Mozart/Bach/Beethoven/Puccini/Brahms etc, and swap it for some good old Rage Against the Machine! I couldn't imagine bench pressing to a Brahms cello sonata... 

Cheers


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Something with a fast rhythm such as Brazilian music
No classical at the gym for me


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Would have to be by that Frenchman.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Zach de la Rocha sounds great to me!


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I workout at home and always have music on while I’m pumping iron.
Strangely it doesn’t really matter what type of music is on, it could be Scarlatti or Pink Floyd and I find I'm actually listening to it while I workout, it’s not just a background noise.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Xytech said:


> I couldn't imagine bench pressing to a Brahms cello sonata...
> 
> Cheers


The only place for Brahms is those metal boxes which go up and down on cables in buildings to fill the awkward silence when standing around in a small confined space with a bunch of strangers.

Now, I've almost killed myself from overexertion working out to electrifying Prokofiev symphonies, Scriabin etudes, certain Wagner scenes... a lot of classical music makes awesome workout music.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

I could run for miles listening to this:


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

No... NO... NOOOO!

We must NEVER stop listening to classical music! In the car, in the shower, at the gym, at the post office, in the middle of delivering a lecture - ALWAYS CLASSICAL! ALWAYS BRAHMS!

Now, allow me to demonstrate the immense versatility of Mr. Brahmsie. For exercise, listen to the _Hungarian Dances_. For a funeral ceremony, listen to the Second Symphony, and for an academic festival, listen to the Tragic Overture!


----------



## Xytech (Apr 7, 2011)

Polednice said:


> No... NO... NOOOO!
> 
> We must NEVER stop listening to classical music! In the car, in the shower, at the gym, at the post office, in the middle of delivering a lecture - ALWAYS CLASSICAL! ALWAYS BRAHMS!
> 
> Now, allow me to demonstrate the immense versatility of Mr. Brahmsie. For exercise, listen to the _Hungarian Dances_. For a funeral ceremony, listen to the Second Symphony, and for an academic festival, listen to the Tragic Overture!


Surely for an academic festival you would go the Academic Festival Overture?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^Neither the _Tragic_ or_ Academic Festival _pieces are apt for graduation ceremonies, they go on and on and on, so I think something like Satie's _Vexations_ would be more apt :lol: ...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

On a summit hike recently I listened to Britten's violin concerto, it made for a very atmospheric hike, and that's when I fell in love with the piece. That's not plainly repetitious exercise though.

Maybe "The Who" would be good exercise music? Then you could be like Roger Daltrey in this video, it picks up around 1:40 and then when he starts singing after



:lol:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

And how would you like to exercise to this


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Mainly opera, the slowest the better. I do mainly weights...Sometimes some symphonic music...not pop at all, they have stupid fast music at the gym with a lot of boum boums...that I don't like. I bought special headphones that cut the noise.

Martin


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't lift weights, but I do throw myself around the living room in the evenings to good old fashioned hard rock. Not metal, but hard rock with the classic guitar, bass, Hammond B-3, and drums: Vanilla Fudge, Uriah Heep, Deep Purple, Captain Beyond. I'm not sure why this combination keeps me going, it just does. If I tried my beloved progressive rock with its lapses into 13/8 time, I might break something.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Baroque opera, especially long, fast da capo arias with LOTS of crazy coloratura bits. Works every time. So does Wagner.


----------

